
The Quantum Computer Puzzle (2016) [pdf] - tobiasrenger
http://www.ams.org/journals/notices/201605/rnoti-p508.pdf
======
amelius
Why do all discussions on QC always address the application of factoring
integers, thereby breaking cryptography? I find that off-putting, and it's the
reason I lost interest at some point. Instead, I want to read about
applications that actually bring something useful. I suppose such an approach
would also much better raise interest in the development of these machines.

~~~
ivan_ah
Not _all_. Many quantum computing efforts are interested in using quantum
systems to solve optimization problems, which seems more useful. Certainly
simulation or optimization are most likely to happen within our lifetime
compared to scalable implementations of the gate-model for QC.

------
ivan_ah
Another good "quantum sceptic" review paper is _Emerging Insights on
Limitations of Quantum Computing Shape Quest for Fast Algorithms_ by Sara
Robinson :
[https://www.siam.org/pdf/news/100.pdf](https://www.siam.org/pdf/news/100.pdf)

~~~
jessriedel
Although many of the issues are still relevant, note that this paper is 14
years old.

